# Newly seeded Yukon bermuda



## Amaxwell5 (Jun 6, 2018)

My name is Alan, I'm new here. I just interseeded my lawn with yukon bermuda on June 1st. I put down starter fertilizer and have been watering regularly. Is there anything I should do or apply to help get good return out of my seed?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!

What type of grass do you have currently?


----------



## Amaxwell5 (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm not 100 percent sure the exact grass type as it was there when I bought the house. It is a very fine leaf bermuda.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Amaxwell5 said:


> I'm not 100 percent sure the exact grass type as it was there when I bought the house. It is a very fine leaf bermuda.


Understood.

What do you want to change about your current lawn that led you to spread the Yukon seed?


----------



## Amaxwell5 (Jun 6, 2018)

The front yard that is in the pic is fine. My backyard was the issue. I got a new puppy last year and my old dog started to dig holes out of jealousy haha. So I needed to fix the backyard. I thought I might as well hit the front yard with new seed as well.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Welcome to TLF 
1st off all the stuff you've heard about overseeding ____ ball it up and throw it out the window. 
Bermuda and especially in your case sod hybrid Bermuda should never be overseeded. Yukon seed is very expensive. It Has a fine leaf but it probably won't match in color or texture to your existing lawn. You need to find out what made your lawn thin. I really don't see much issues with your front lawn. 
Is it the the back yard the north side of the house?
Did it turn thin after a bad winter?
How much fertilizer did you use?
Do you have irrigation and how much water are you getting. 
( if you say I water for blank minutes then you don't know how much your putting down so put out empty tuna cans in your yard water for 15 min then measure how much water)
Do you have shade from nearby trees?
I love Yukon I have it. But I would much rather have the hybrid Bermuda sod. 
Overseeding bermuda With another variety is like replacing the passenger door of a red Mercedes Benz with a blue Volvo door. 
Good news and bad
Bad - Yukon seed cost a lot. Unlike cool season grass overseeding will not thicken up the turf. 
Good News - Fertilizer and sunshine and water is pretty much all you need in the front and back. Bermuda grass spreads aggressively in the heat. Trees make it hard any trees big or small will make growing a nice thick lawn difficult. 
The seed you put in the front to overseed will have very very poor germination. Sad to say but almost a waiste of money. If you had large open bear spots you will probably see a difference between the 2 grasses
Yukon Bermuda absolutely does not like Quinclorac which is a herbicide that all other Bermuda grasses can tolerate. So it is not to late if you see a red door on a blue car appearance.


----------



## Amaxwell5 (Jun 6, 2018)

Coleman, the yard wasn't thin in the front or back. The only problem was the dogs tore the back up with holes. I filled the holes in and put down the new seed. If what you are saying is true about the poor gemrnination in thick grass, then maybe it wont take in the front and just fills in the dirt in back.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@Tellycoleman +1. You just basically summed up everything I needed to learn when I started about my lawn 2 years ago.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Welcome to the Lawn Forum! Lawn in the front looks pretty good. As Telly said, these may not match up if it's hybrid mixed with this seeded. Would look fine from the street but up close it will be noticeable. Some will certainly take hold if you allow it and in a year or two it will be much more difficult to correct.


----------



## Amaxwell5 (Jun 6, 2018)

So are you saying it would be better to just put the quinclrac on it after germination to kill the yukon and cut my losses?


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@Amaxwell5 Probably the best if you don't want to fight with it later on. Not sure if preemergent would stop the germination at this point, could try both.

If I had to guess you probably have Tifway 419 bermuda which is a hybrid. Hybrid bermudas are sterile which means that there is no seeding. It spreads by growing (either naturally or by sprigs) and it does it pretty quick.

Depending on how large the sections are you can kick start it with your bermuda sprigs. Its free, its easy, and you get to keep your same grass


----------



## Amaxwell5 (Jun 6, 2018)

Kur1j , thanks for the advice. I started to do that exact thing earlier. I just thought the seeding would be easier. I didn't realize the problems I was getting into. I have an uncle that is a in the seed department at oklahoma state university. I should have asked him haha. Well I guess lesson learned.

I have some common bermuda creeping in just a few spots. What's my best bet to get rid of that?


----------



## Amaxwell5 (Jun 6, 2018)

So does anyone want the rest of this 25 lb. Bucket of yukon seed. Lol.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

You just seeded 4 days ago so put down a pre emergent if you don't want the seeds to grow. It will stop it from ever growing. Post germination quinclorac will make very easy work of baby Yukon grass. They will be dead as a doorknob. But 
We are talking from a lawn nerd aspect.
Do you have a sprayer for your lawn that has been calibrated to apply a specific rate of herbicide?
If not and you have changed your mind then just use a preemergent water it in good and only water 1 inch a week so that those seeds won't even feel like germinating. 
However it is your decision to keep it or take a morning after pill.

Have you heard of the Pro-plugger?
Do a YouTube search. That is a good option for your dog holes
I still have Yukon seed from last year lol lol


----------



## Amaxwell5 (Jun 6, 2018)

Yeah. I have seen the plugger.

No I don't have calibrated sprayer. I use granular products but would like to switch to liquid. I will most likely just go get a preemergant tomorrow and cut my losses. I appreciate the input.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@Amaxwell5 I'm not entirely sure what will kill common bermuda in a hybrid bermuda lawn honestly and I hope I never have to find out. Some other members might be able to help in that regard. Sorry.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Cool 
take pictures of your back yard. We love pictures 
You MUST also be aware that a pre-emergent will also interfer with sprigging your lawn as shown in the video. 
Hence the suggestion of a pro plugger.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Amaxwell5 said:


> I have some common bermuda creeping in just a few spots. What's my best bet to get rid of that?


Glyphosate( roundup ) 41%. It is what I had to do for my yard. It sucks because for me it is a never ending battle because of my neighbors. If it is small patches you could always dig it up and sand. Not sure you will get it completely though that way.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Amaxwell5 said:


> So are you saying it would be better to just put the quinclrac on it after germination to kill the yukon and cut my losses?


Or throw down a pre emergent right now on the front


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

kur1j said:


> Amaxwell5 I'm not entirely sure what will kill common bermuda in a hybrid bermuda lawn honestly and I hope I never have to find out. Some other members might be able to help in that regard. Sorry.


It won't be pretty but glyphosate, fusillade, and triclopyr.

Kill off the common and some of the hybrid will die in the process. Let the hybrid fill in afterwards.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Amaxwell5 said:


> Yeah. I have seen the plugger...


I'm a big fan of the ProPlugger. I used it a lot to help repair some damage from my irrigation install. :thumbsup:


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> Welcome to TLF
> 1st off all the stuff you've heard about overseeding ____ ball it up and throw it out the window.
> Bermuda and especially in your case sod hybrid Bermuda should never be overseeded. Yukon seed is very expensive. It Has a fine leaf but it probably won't match in color or texture to your existing lawn. You need to find out what made your lawn thin. I really don't see much issues with your front lawn.
> Is it the the back yard the north side of the house?
> ...


Telly is on point.

Also, @Tellycoleman I totally busted out laughing in a meeting when I read the door metaphor.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Bunnysarefat said:


> As Telly said, these may not match up if it's hybrid mixed with this seeded.


Unfortunately, I can confirm the grasses will not match. If your overall lawn is thick and you mow low, you can still make it look good but if you can cease it from germinating/get rid of it, I would do so (if you aspire to have a "perfect" lawn).

The Yukon and the hybrid will match similarly in leaf texture but the Yukon is a lighter shade of green. The common bermuda and hybrid will match in color but not in leaf texture. Lucky me, I have all 3 in my backyard!


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

:lol: Nice @Movingshrub


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@Ware That's really nice. I would suspect in my soil it would go like "plug" get stuck, trying to fish it out, spend 20 min washing it out, plug...spend 20 min getting clay soil out again...haha


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

That's not how it works at all. I tried it in the hardest compact clay soil I have and it worked wonderfully.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@Tellycoleman I ordered one so we shall see but I would be surprised if i could get the plugs out easily if the soil is damp at all.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

kur1j said:


> Tellycoleman I ordered one so we shall see but I would be surprised if i could get the plugs out easily if the soil is damp at all.


The end that goes into the soil is a smaller diameter that the rest of the tube. You shouldn't have any problems with them getting lodged in there.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> > Tellycoleman I ordered one so we shall see but I would be surprised if i could get the plugs out easily if the soil is damp at all.
> ...


+1, and the plugs hold together a little better when the soil is not completely dry.


----------

